# XSD in XML umwandeln?



## DasBöse (14. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine XSD Schema Datei die ich gerne in XML umwandeln würde.

Weiß jemand wie das geht? Ist dies Softwaretechnisch lösbar?

Folgende Datei bräuchte ich in XML:

Klick hier für die XSD-Datei

mFg


----------



## zerix (14. April 2008)

Eine XSD-Datei ist auch gleichzeitig eine XML-Datei.
Oder möchtest du eine XML-Datei haben die zu der XSD-Datei passt?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## DasBöse (14. April 2008)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Oder möchtest du eine XML-Datei haben die zu der XSD-Datei passt?
> 
> MFG
> 
> Sascha



ja genau das möchte ich.

Wie bekomme ich das hin?


----------



## Rick Dangerous (21. April 2008)

z.B. mit dem xmlpad (freeware, google mal danach).
Dort die XSD einladen und dann unter XSD/Generate Sample XML File.


----------

